
All Watched over by Machines of Loving Grace - jonnykim98
https://kosmonautx.github.io/sapiens/all-watched-over-by-machines-of-loving-grace/
======
brudgers
The Richard Brautigan poem, [https://allpoetry.com/All-Watched-Over-By-
Machines-Of-Loving...](https://allpoetry.com/All-Watched-Over-By-Machines-Of-
Loving-Grace)

------
uranium235
Which would be better sex with Cthulhu or hp Lovecraft

